

Show HN: Loopy Messenger – Communicate with Drawings - boulevard
http://www.loopymessenger.com

======
specialmonkey
Thats really cool. I love the way it redraws the message for the recipient. It
certainly seems to have some viral potential, particularly for the younger
crowd.

------
jsumrall
Doesn't seem to work. I type in my phone number and click next, and nothing
happens.

~~~
shibendu
Sorry for that. Its only available in US and India.

------
sleepychu
I thought this was going to be something like Nintendo's Pictochat. Does
anyone know of anything like that?

------
jawngee
Why would I give you my phone number exactly?

~~~
shibendu
first, we verify your phone number by sending you a 4 digit confirmation code.
Anyone with your phone number on their phone contacts will be able to exchange
loopy with you. WhatsApp also works this way.

------
efesak2
Vast majority of people will rather type "coffee" in five seconds than
spending minute with mostly awful drawing.

~~~
eastCoastAlan
I wouldn't underestimate what people might respond to. A few years ago if you
told me a photosharing app that deleted the image you shared after 5 seconds
would refuse 2 buyout offers in the billion dollar range then I'd call you
crazy :)

~~~
efesak2
You need users doing what most of them are not comfortable with. Photosharing
is ok for everyone i guess. But if you will make app in which everyone draw on
phone like Picasso it would be different story :)

------
kifki
Is that available in the US only?

~~~
shibendu
US and India

~~~
metastew
Why not Canada too? What's the reason for regional releases?

------
solve
This just makes sense.

